# Your opinion about performing upgrading on laptops



## sysman (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi all. Really, this is not a problem at all, I was wondering which port/package upgrade behavior keep in my own, due the fact performing regular upgrading (for me, typically ([cmd=]portmaster -a[/cmd]) , therefore no packages..) the entire operation can lasts 2-3 days too. This happen too often and users who have laptop can get it with hassle. I was wondering how much users carry out updating/upgrading via ports, compiling without any packages. Another issue (or non-issue) is performing upgrading needed by X env, most cases user has to drop in to console and not using xsession anymore get you far from normal working, such as internet surfing, mailing and so on. What's your opinion about this points?

Thanks
SYS


----------



## SirDice (Jun 9, 2010)

Use a build server to build your own packages. After that it's only 20 minutes to do a full update.


----------



## sysman (Jun 9, 2010)

set a server on is not toppest solution tough, then will be packages that won't suit on my laptop, starting or building from a server machine. If my laptop needs some features (and server does not), I will be same situation as above written, I guess there will be some ports/packages inconsistency or something else... may be I get wrong, but it's my impression. Unlikely, if I decide to upgrade only via packages, the risks are packages outdated (how much outdated then?) but high speed upgr operations, something similar to debian-apt upgrading procedures.

SYS


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 9, 2010)

he means build jail on server that will compile packages especially for laptop, then install these packages on laptop.


----------



## sysman (Jun 9, 2010)

indeed, so you, to upgrade your laptop you have to setup a server, jailed env or similar... I dont guess this is suitable for most users though, I repeat. So, any other nicer/smart solutions?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 9, 2010)

Get a bigger laptop. I have 700 ports installed, and with a reasonable CPU and some daily/weekly effort, it's not that much work. Or use the -P flag to portupgrade and make it use packages when these are available. This will only work if you don't update ports too frequently, because packages lag behind ports by a few weeks.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 9, 2010)

sysman said:
			
		

> set a server on is not toppest solution tough, then will be packages that won't suit on my laptop, starting or building from a server machine. If my laptop needs some features (and server does not), I will be same situation as above written, I guess there will be some ports/packages inconsistency or something else... may be I get wrong, but it's my impression.


That's why I usually do 2 build runs. One using a server 'profile' (WITHOUT_X11 mainly) and one using a desktop 'profile'. Options are turned on/off accordingly. Packages are saved to different (exported) trees. Takes a bit of time to get everything done but once building is done the way I want I can install those packages on numerous other machines. I 'upgrade' those by doing *pkg_delete -a* and pkg_add'ing everything I need. That last step is quick and painless with minimal downtime. The only thing still missing on my network is a proper jumpstart server.


----------



## sysman (Jun 10, 2010)

indeed, using "packages" when possibile during upgrades help you considerably, hoping there aren't version misalignments between ports/sources and available packages.
Laptop. Yes, having huge and powerful laptop is best as well, in my case I've a proud (and brave ï¿½jr) netbook Atom N280 that works well, but processor speed/power is not definitely the top.
Today, after 3days of compilation and installing (new GETTEXT caused to reinstalling/upgrading a lot of ports that depend on it) I have my netbook perfeclty working now, but I'm afraid thinking to reschedule next upgrading... :\

SYS


----------

